# Loft floor



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

I live in arizona and it gets pretty hot her, around 110-117 in summer time and my loft floor is made of metal, so its gonna get real hot, i was wondering what could i use to put above , any ideas? also i need something for the walls, i was thinking insulation but its expensive so i dont know that i could get to save some money.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I live in the Dallas Texas area and have metal --expanded Greating-- it gets around/over 100 maybe a little more. Never noticed it brothering the birds. Just takes lots of water for the birds. I think they would roost in the bath pan.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

is anyone in this forum in arizona???


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

Is anyone from this forum in arizona?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

blackknight01 said:


> Is anyone from this forum in arizona?


Yes, there are several members here that are located in Arizona. Most of them have their pigeons in their homes as opposed to a loft situation. You could check with our member, Philodice. She is in Arizona and does have pigeons and doves outside.

Terry


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm not in AZ but I remember seeing shade cloth used to shield an aviary from the full sun.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

anyone in az? could use some friendly people around here


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I live in Arizona! One of the ladies who heads East Valley Wildlife uses Hay on her aviary floor.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

ok anyone in arizona close to glendale?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonlove said:


> I live in Arizona! One of the ladies who heads East Valley Wildlife uses Hay on her aviary floor.


There ya go. Then just change it out when needed. Or you could use pine needles too. You can collect them yourself.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could always put plywood over the metal and scrape every day as most do, putting a fan in the loft may help with circulation and having an open type loft so you have good air flo would help. people from differing states do different things with their lofts when they build them and usually need to think about that from the get go... wish I could have an open type loft, but it gets a bit too cold here for that sooo you just have to build for your type weather...so the metal floor was probably not a good choice for you, but great for someone living up north..


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

well mine is very open so air is not a problem, problably ill have to got with plywood, the thing is that i am used to clean it with water, you know clean everything, but if i put plywood i wont be able to do that anymore. ok whats hay? i use something for my floor, dont know what its called but it comes from wood. the left overs of the wood.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> well mine is very open so air is not a problem, problably ill have to got with plywood, the thing is that i am used to clean it with water, you know clean everything, but if i put plywood i wont be able to do that anymore. ok whats hay? i use something for my floor, dont know what its called but it comes from wood. the left overs of the wood.


well you don't have to use water to clean a loft, a good scraper goes a long way if you use it everday or other, and then you can spray bleach water around every now and then. I would put down the plywood floor if the metal one is too hot.. and hay is what horses eat.. what you have used sounds like pineshavings or cedar shavings..how do they not fall through the floor??


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

why would they fall through the floor? the pine shavings are thick but still at summer the metal will get hot no matter what. i guess my best choice is plywood.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

will concrete work? take the floor and replace it with concrete


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Concrete doesn't make a good floor as it holds moisture. What is the flooring under the wood chips? If it is a wire floor, then it seems that the wood chips would fall through it, unless they are VERY large wood chips?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> why would they fall through the floor? the pine shavings are thick but still at summer the metal will get hot no matter what. i guess my best choice is plywood.


well if shavings do not fall through the grated metal floor how can the poop, isn't that why people use those? me confused sorry.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

its metal, thats the issue gets too hot.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i dont have an under floor, just metal floor thats all.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay. so is what you are saying that you have a SOLID metal floor?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> its metal, thats the issue gets too hot.


I know the issue, but if the pine shavings do not fall trough to the ground, then I guess you could put a thick layer of shavings..? Im confused why they do not fall to the ground because a grated floor is supposed to let the dropping fall to the ground, if the shaving are not, then how does the dropping? again me confused.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I know the issue, but if the pine shavings do not fall trough to the ground, then I guess you could put a thick layer of shavings..? Im confused why they do not fall to the ground because a grated floor is supposed to let the dropping fall to the ground, if the shaving are not, then how does the dropping? again me confused.


I think he means that he has a solid metal floor. Not grated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I think he means that he has a solid metal floor. Not grated.


My mind would of never thought of that.... it would be the first solid metal floor of a pigeon loft I had ever of heard of....ever... why, why , why?...lol...

just take out what ever metal you got in there and put a wood floor down. then your birds feets will be fine.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yes solid metal floor


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

its metal cause i use to have chickens there, so i just did the loft on same floor


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> its metal cause i use to have chickens there, so i just did the loft on same floor


Im glad you want to replace it, it sounds like a big oven.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah your right like an oven lol. i got 2 new homers today, actually my first 2 homers, im so happy, ill post pic in my other thread.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah need to cover that solid metal floor you have, it will be very hot once summer start there in Arizona, I have a fiberglass grated floor and expanded metal floor and it still get hot here in Texas.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Could you lay wood down over it to provide some insullation from the metal flooring?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TerriB said:


> Could you lay wood down over it to provide some insullation from the metal flooring?


That would be a good idea, as the metal would still be in place, which on top of providing insulation, would stop anything from chewing through the wood.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i went to home depot today, got 2" by 3" wood , like 15 i believe and like 7 plywoods. im doing the floor, the walls and the celing, all is gonna be insulated, its gonna cost me , but its worth it. ill post pic later on


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I hear you on the cost! However, I think you will never regret a well built loft. Looking forward to photos!


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah ive been taking pictures all post later.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i almost have all the walls and the floor done. have to go to home depot for more plywood for the ceiling.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Make sure adequate ventilation is provided to your birds, pigeon can stand extreme cold and heat but draft will get them sick. Please look at my public profile and check my album there are pictures there of my lofts with 3 different design. Hope this help.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

my door is pretty big and has chicken wire and the back u can see there is another hole for ventilation, thats what i got so far, next is the ceiling with insulationg wich i have to go to home depot today so it will be done tomorrow.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

more pictures


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're doing great. Got a lot done. But as far as the chicken wire, you will wish you had used hardware cloth 1/2", if rodents get in there. And they can easily get through chicken wire and will make your birds very sick. They spread salmonella. And the perches come to a point. Birds shouldn't have to perch on that. That would hurt their feet. The tops should be flattened. T-Perches are more comfortable and natural for them. They just don't perch like that in nature. Even if some do use the V-Perch, then the top should be flat to stand on.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i got the insulation and more plywood just now from home depot, hopefully i will have the insulation up on the roof today


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, what a difference some wood makes! The flooring looks much more inviting now. 

Chicken wire is great for keeping chickens in but horrible for protecting your birds from rats, mice, snakes, etc. Definitely need hardware cloth!


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

well the ceiling is all done, insulated and plywood up, i just finished lol. is 10 pm already ill post pictues 2morrow


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

When you cut the boards for your perches cut one end of them on a 45 and butt the end of the other into it back of the 45 and it`ll give you a flat surface on the very top. Shoot it thru the 45 with enough pressure to bury the nail head.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

velo99 said:


> When you cut the boards for your perches cut one end of them on a 45 and butt the end of the other into it back of the 45 and it`ll give you a flat surface on the very top. Shoot it thru the 45 with enough pressure to bury the nail head.


There ya go! If you must use V Perches, they should be flat on top like these. I would start over and do as he is showing.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have anything planned for venelation??? c.hert


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

my door is all open and in the back as u can see its open too. velo i have some already , i made it my self, they re not great but i did it with some extra wood i had and it seems to work fine for them. ill use those till i get better ones.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You might need something on the roof to let out the hot air so it won't be too dusty because your birds need plenty of fresh air --one of those bubble things that run by the hot air would keep it moving especially in the summer months and in the winter it would keep the air fresher when you close it up--they cost about 19 dollars maybe--I suggest you get one of these to put on the highest part of your roof....c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> velo i have some already , i made it my self, they re not great but i did it with some extra wood i had and it seems to work fine for them. ill use those till i get better ones.



Not trying to give you a hard time, but those aren't good to be standing on all the time. They may use them cause that's all they have, but not good for them. In nature pigeons perch on flat surfaces. Perches should mimic what they do naturally.JMO.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

are the ones on jedds good? they cost like 2.75 each i believe.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

that wire you see there is for a light. the nest is not the best but its all i got for now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You've really done a great job. Doesn't look like the same place.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i know lol it looks a lot better , still need some thing but its getting better


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good job. And yes, I'm sure the ones at Jedd's are good perches. I have some perches that are T Perches. 2X4, flat side up, and 6 or 7 inches long, to which I have put the plastic V Perch underneath them. It works great and is still comfortable for the birds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

it looking great in there , I would add more nesting boxes thou , you never know when your going to be adding more birds and needing more hehe


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

well im getting 10 more on wendsday i believe so i will need more for sure


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

10 pigeons , 6 from ace and 4 from dan h. detweiler


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

blackknight01 said:


> 10 pigeons , 6 from ace and 4 from dan h. detweiler


well then if your gettting some birds from ace you wont go wrong , I have two cocks from him and they are true studs in my loft  good luck


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks for all the help and information guys


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks nice! thanks for sharing it!


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I only see possible ventilation is it just the door? There should be a proper circulation of air what comes in must come out, that way the dust don't accumulate in one area.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

there is an open space on the bag for ventilation


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice progress you're making! Keep it going!


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=195&pictureid=2022
those this perches work good too? dont they poop each others heads?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What perches? The link doesn't work.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you mean the flat perches? If you do, then no, they don't usually poop on each other.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

im so happy i got my 6 pigeons today from ace. really clean and healthy birds. thanks ace. i really recomend ace if your thinking of getting quality birds.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

blackknight01 said:


> im so happy i got my 6 pigeons today from ace. really clean and healthy birds. thanks ace. i really recomend ace if your thinking of getting quality birds.


Looking forward to pictures of your new birds.



blackknight01 said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=195&pictureid=2022
> those this perches work good too? dont they poop each others heads?


What a lovely picture - bet the birds love the sunny, airy loft!


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

thats just a picture from another loft not mine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> thats just a picture from another loft not mine.


Very cute blackknight01. And yes.................the birds DO like the light and airy loft. No, they don't poop on each other. In another section I have the plastic V Perches just under the flat perch and that works fine too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The best of both worlds.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

blackknight01 said:


> thats just a picture from another loft not mine.


Yeah, I was just drooling over the setup.  Seems like we always want a bigger, better loft!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TerriB said:


> Yeah, I was just drooling over the setup.  Seems like we always want a bigger, better loft!


I agree. There's always something else that we would like to add or change. Usually, I think the size.


----------

